# Vale Peter Green - Co-founder of Fleetwood Mac



## Halasían (Jul 25, 2020)

Today I awoke to some bad news, and I am really bummed out about it. Peter Green, guitarist and songwriter of the original Fleetwood Mac (Peter Green, Jeremy Spencer, Mick Fleetwood, John McVie) passed away in his sleep.
I always loved his music and though some of his songs were better known when covered by others (Green Manalishi by Judas Preist, Black Magic Woman by Santana), the deep blues they played in those early years after being spawned by John Mayall's Bluesbreakers really had an effect on my musical tastes through my life. When Danny Kirwin joined the band they were the best. I wasn't happy when Peter decided to leave Fleetwood MAc in 1971 but his mental stability was suffering. For many many years he had gone on some religious journey and refused royalties from his music. He did resurface in the late 80's and played some live shows of his own choosing.


_*Mick Fleetwood*'s remembrance of his bandmate and co-founder of Fleetwood Mac_

For me, and every past and present member of Fleetwood Mac, losing Peter Green is monumental! Peter was the man who started the band Fleetwood Mac along with myself, John McVie, and Jeremy Spencer. No one has ever stepped into the ranks of Fleetwood Mac without a reverence for Peter Green and his talent, and to the fact that music should shine bright and always be delivered with uncompromising passion!!!
Peter,
I will miss you, but rest easy your music lives on. I thank you for asking me to be your drummer all those years ago. We did good, and trail blazed one hell of a musical road for so many to enjoy.
God speed to you, my dearest friend…….
Love,
Mick Fleetwood

Green Manalishi






Black Magic Woman







This celebration from February 2020 has now become a tribute. Apparently Peter Green _was_ in attendance in the audience but he was such a private person, he chose when he would be publicly seen. Unfortunately he didn't come on stage this night.






Rest in Peace Peter Green.


----------



## Halasían (Jul 26, 2020)

I have to share one more from Peter's last days with Fleetwood Mac. This was recorded live in mid 1970 at The Boston Tea Party Club where they played several times since forming in 1967.


----------



## Halasían (Jul 27, 2020)

On the third day of my mourning the passing of Peter Green, I present a live performance of Peter Green at the Byron Bay Blues Festival in 201. Had tickets to go to this but a family emergency came up and we didn't make it.






 I also present a most wonderful cover of one of the last songs that he wrote... 'Oh Well' performed live by the band Haim...


----------



## Halasían (Aug 5, 2020)

I put this in the music thread but being it's a whole concert, I'll put it here too...


----------

